# Is this a cactus buck?



## RSnyder (Apr 7, 2005)

Taken mid-March.  Should they have a rack like this?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep, that is a cactus rack!

That old boy has some hormone problems and may be missing some of his privates


----------



## jay sullivent (Apr 7, 2005)

the old boy might be and old girl!! antlered does sometimes keep their racks.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 7, 2005)

Yep, a cactus buck.  And I'd love to have one of my own..


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 7, 2005)

Yesterday I held the 1 Woody posted a while back .

Talk about unique


----------



## HT2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*R S......*

Don't know.........

But he shore is "UGLY"!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Apr 8, 2005)

Looking at the features on the face of the deer, it could well be a doe.  Interesting to say the least!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 8, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Yesterday I held the 1 Woody posted a while back .
> 
> Talk about unique



Jeff-  I too saw that buck at Woody's shop.  First time, I'd ever seen anything like that in person.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 8, 2005)

I agree with Jeff.  The deer appears to have a short snout like a buck and it  appears to be a Northern deer with that thick coat.  

Where was the picture taken?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 8, 2005)

If taken in mid-march and assuming this was a new rack and not a left over from last year real live screwed up rack then this may end up being some serious bone!

Jim


----------



## RSnyder (Apr 9, 2005)

Huntnnut, you should be ashamed of yourself, a Southern gentleman, asking a question like that!  However, it was taken in middle Georgia.

Jim, I'm assuming that this is a new rack.  I've just never seen so many points on a deer.  He doesn't have that "old" look to him, either.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 9, 2005)

RSnyder, I don't think I've ever seen a deer from GA with a long thick coat like that one has...   he's definitely an oddball...  

I don't claim to be any expert, though if he's lost his jewels which is a good possibility judging from his rack I think there's a good chance that he's had that rack for awhile and may not shed his rack at all. 

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 9, 2005)

If he is a true cactus rack buck, he will not shed, just keep adding stickers and bumps to the existing rack.


----------



## red tail (Apr 9, 2005)

What ever the case he needs some help!


----------



## JBird227 (Apr 11, 2005)

That would look cool on the wall!


----------

